# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Lovebird στο δρομο!!!

## vagelisks

Καλησπέρα σε ολους. ειμαι νεος στο χωρο και εχω μια απιστευτη ιστορια να σας πω!!
θεωρω τον εαυτο μου παρα πολυ τυχερο και ακομα πιο τυχερο τον νεο μου φιλο!
πριν 10 μερες περπαταγα στο δρομο... ξαφνικα και τελειως τυχαια ειδα στη μεση του δρομου(δυο λουριδες μονης κυκλοφοριας) ενα παπαγαλακι(δεν ηξερα καν τη σημαινει παπαγαλος  ::  )
ηταν ακριβως στη μεση του δρομου, πηγα να το πιασω αλλα ερχοντουσαν αυτοκινητα, εκλεισα τα ματια και λεω "παει το καημενο το παπαγαλακι"
και ομως οχι...φευγουν τα αυτοκινητα παω να ο πιασω πεταει λιγο δε τα καταφερα παλι στη μεση του δρομου παλι αυτοκινητα ΚΑΙ μηχανακια. εκει ειναι που ειπα.."ΠΑΕΙ το καημενο το παπαγαλακι"... μα να περνανε οι μηχανες μια μετα την αλλη...τo τρολευ περασε...αστα να πανε...ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΧΙ!!!! με ενα μαγικο τροπο εζησε!! φευγουν τα αυτοκινητα παω να το πιασω, πεταει λιγο πεφτει πανω στο τοιχο της γεφυρασ και εκει ειναι που το πιασα.... αφου βεβαια αυτοσυστηθηκαμε με μια δαγκωνια στο χερι τον πηρα στη χουφτα μου, σπιτι κατευθειαν και σε ενα παλιο μικρο κλουβι....νερο απευθειασ και τα σχετικα!!!
λογο οτι ειμαι πληροφορικαριος   ::   εχω την δυνατοτητα οτι κραταω στο χερι μου να το ψαχνω παρα πολυ!!! μετα απο ΠΑΡΑ πολλες ωρες διαβασματος στο ιντερνετ   ::  και αφου επισκευθηκα το pet shop(το 4ο στη σειρα,αλλη ιστορια απο εδω) ξερω πλεον οτι ο παπαγαλος μου ειναι ενας υγιεστατος lovebird peachfaced, θα βαλω και φωτογραφια, εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι νεος σε ηλικια (χωρις δαχτυλιδη).
σε οποιο μαγαζι και να πηγα μια φραση ακουσα "Lovebird...ναι μωρε νερο και φαει δε θελει κατι αλλο!" αλλα μαλλον δε ξερουν με τη εχουν να κανουν!!!! εχω δει απειρα βιντεο και εχω διαβασει τοσα πολλα....που ακομα εχω αποριες....  ::  για αυτο και ειμαι εδω σε σας. αφενως για να μοιραστω την ιστορια μου κανεις δεν με πιστευει...(η μανα μου "ελα πεσ μου  ποσα εδωσες....θα το χαρισεις εεεε??") αφετερου να με συμβουλεψετε!!!
τις πρωτες μερες ηταν παρα πολυ νευρικος..με την παραμικρη μου κινηση χαλουσε τον κοσμο...λογικο βεβαια! μετα απο μια βδομαδα φιλιας εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο να του αφηνω εναν ηλιοσπορο στο κλαρακι του χωρις να τρομαξει και να το περνει να το τρωει! μετα απο 10 μερες(σημερα) εβαλα το χερι μου μεσα και δεν κουνηθηκε καθολου χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν ηταν σε ετοιμοτητα! τεσπα!
το εχω σε ενα καλο κλουβι πιστευω (φωτο) με φαι και νερο! απο extras του εχω μια ασβεστοπετρα για να τριβετε! απο παιχνιδια μονο μια κουνια προσ το παρων!
το εχω στο γραφειο κοντα μου...σε αποσταση 1-1,5  μετρο! δεν με φοβατε καθολου μπορω να πω. αν και εχω διαβασει παρα πολλα! εχω αποριες σχετικα με το φαι και το μπανιο... μεχρις στιγμης του εχω βαλει και δε το εφαγε///μηλο, πιπερια πρασινη και κιτρινη, ντοματα και αγγουρι! εχω κανει 2-3 φορες το τρικ να τα βαλω με τη τροφη του αλλα τα διωγχει με το ραμφος του...μονο ηλιοσπορο εχει καταφερει να φαι απο μενα....για τον οποιο τρελενεται!!!!! να το πλιασιασω ακομα (λογικα) με καμια δυναμη..ουτε το χερι μου ουτε κaποιο ξυλακι δε θελει να βλεπει!!! τα χερια μου τα φοβοταν σtην αρχη τωρα καπως καλυτερα! Οσο αναφορα το μπανιο δεν τον εχω πετυχει να μπαινει μεσα...δυσκολο το κοβω.... αλλα αρκετες φορες τον εχω πετυχει να περιποιειται μονος του καποια φτερα του με το ραμφος. 
οσες ωρες λειπω απο το σπιτι τον βγαζω στο μπαλκονι(τωρα που εινα καλοκαιρι) και κανει παρεα με τα αλλα πουλια της γειτονιας και οπως λεει και η μητερα μου "δε σταματει λεπτο βρε παιδακι μου....10 φωνες εχει..."...βεβαια καμια φορα δε σταματαει ουτε μεσα στο σπιτι οποτε λογικο η μητερα μου να εχει προσ το παρων λιγο τα νευρα της...   ::   :winky:   "fullyhappy"  ειδικα αμα ξυπναει 6:30 το πρωι βρε κλειστη τη πορτα να εχω βρε σκεπασμενοσ με το σεντονι του να ειναι, θα τον ακουσει αυτος που ειναι στο διπλα δωματιο!!! 
τελος παντων....σιγουρα σας κουρασα...περιμενω τις συμβουλες σας, τις παρατηρησεις σας και τα σχολια σας!!! ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ σχολιαστε το εχω αναγκη να ακουσω τη γνωμη σας!!!

και το ονομα αυτου pidgey (pokemon) και οταν περασει τα πρωτα του τεστ θα εξελιχθει σε pidgeotto!!! xexe   ::

----------


## petros

:eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:  φοβερο...συνεχισε ετσι....θα σου πουνε τα παιδια περισοτερα που εχουν εμπειρια στα lovebird  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## demis

γεια σου φιλε να το χαιρεσαι το πουλακι η ιστορια σου μιαζει με τη δικια μου και το μπατζυ μου που το ειχε σωσει ο αδερφος μου αλλα οχι απο αμαξια, απο ενα γερακι που το ειχε τον ειχε πιασει τον εσωσε απο τα ποδια του γερακιου! τα lovebird ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα πουλια! εχουν περασει 4 απο τα χερια μου στο παρελθο. ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα και πολυ περιεργα ζωακια και να του παρεις πολλα πολλα παιχνιδια και κλουβι οσο μεγαλο αντεχει το σπιτι σου και η τσεπη σου!  :winky:   μην ακους αυτα που λενε οτι αν δεν του παρεις ταιρι θα ψοφισει απλα αν ειναι μονο του θελει να εχεις χρονο να του κανεις παρεα και φυσικα οπως ειπα και πριν πολλα παιχνιδια και αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να τον αφηνεις εξω απο το κλουβι του καποιες ωρες της ημερας. Το μπανιο και το φαγητο μπορεις να το συνδιασεις εμενα ας πουμε τα δικα μου τους εβαζα σε ενα μουλ η στην μπανιερα τους φυλα απο μαρουλια και εβζα μεσα και λιγο νερο, αμεσως μπαινανε μεσα να παιξουν να κανουν μπανακι και να φανε και το  τσιμπισουνε αλιως δεν μπαινανε μεσα στο νερο!!!! παρεπιπτοντως μολις βαζεις κατι καινουριο στο κλουβι μετα απο κατι δευτερολεπτα θα παει αμεσως να το πηραξει και μετα απο λιγο ισως το εχει διαλυσει!

----------


## vas

photophotophoto?Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ιστορία σου,έψαξες μήπως κάποιος έχασε το πουλάκι?Αν είσαι σίγουρος πως όχι άσε τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν ομαλά,μη βιάζεσαι

----------


## vagelisks

εδω ειναι ο pidgey στο κλουβακι του!!!!! το βαφτισα αρσενικο...δεν ξερω την ειναι...το ονομα δεν το πηρα επειδη εβλεπα συνεχεια ποκεμον αλλα επειδη στην αρχη το μονο που ελεγε ειναι PIIIDGEEEE..με μια τρελη φωνει!!! ε βρηκα κατι κοντινο στο ονομα!!!   :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## vas

Δε φαίνονται οι εικόνες

----------


## vagelisks

> Δε φαίνονται οι εικόνες


ενταξει τα καταφερα!!! ξενα δες το ποστ μου!!!

----------


## demis

ωραιος και το κλουβι πολυ μεγαλο και ανετο
!!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες  Vag kous
 εισαι πολυ τυχερος  ::   ::  
και το μικρο ακομα πιο τυχερο που καταφερε να σωθει   ::   ::  
ωραιο το σπιτακι του 
να τον χαιρεσαι "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη να το χαιρεσαι!!Απιστευτη ιστορια!Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα γινετε οι καλυτεροι φιλοι σε λιγο καιρο!
Για το μπανακι μην ανησυχεις!Σε λιγο καιρο, τωρα με τις ζεστες ειδικα, δεν αποκλειεται να το δεις να πλατσουριζει...!!
Δες αυτα: 
-http://www.greekbirdclub.com/http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887
-http://www.greekbirdclub.com/http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=49
για να παρεις ιδεες πως να εμπλουτισεις το κλουβακι του μικρου σου φιλου!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς τα παιδιά!! Πολύ τυχερός κι εσύ αλλά κυρίως το παπαγαλάκι!!!
Μετά το φοβερό στρες που πέρασε στο δρόμο, μια χαρά σας βλέπω να τα πηγαίνετε!!  ::  
Θα μπορούσε να είναι σοκαρισμένο, ανόρεχτο, χτυπημένο κτλ κτλ, αλλά τόση ταλαιπωρία και να ανέχεται το χέρι σου στο κλουβί, ακόμα και καχύποπτα, είναι μεγάλο βήμα  ::  
Να το χαίρεσαι! Μπράβο για το ψάξιμο, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος αν σέβεται και αγαπάει το ζώο που φροντίζει!

----------


## vagelisks

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω βιντεο αλλα προσ το παρων τρομαζει με τα χερια μου ψιλα...θα κρυψω ομως την καμερα  "fullyhappy" ηδη του εβαλα ενα ακομα παιχνιδι με σχοινι και καλαμακια...το σχοινι ειναι βεβαια που το εκανε περισσοτερο εντυπωση!!! εχω αρκετη υπομονη...ελπιζω να τα καταφερω γιατι ειλικρινα επαχνα ενα κατοικιδιο που να ειναι και εξυπνο αλλα και βολικο προσ τα εμενα! και γενικα σαν κατοικιδιο ειναι τελειο!!!

----------


## vagelisks

ενταξει ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανος.....  ::  
εκανα το κολπο με καλαμακι... πηρα ενα καλαμακι που πινουμε καφε(δεν πινω καφε) σφινωσα εναν ηλιοσπορο και του το προσφερα!! στην αρχη φοβηθηκε αρκετα μπορω να πω. αφου ηρεμισε ξανα προσπαθησα αλλα αφου τον κυνηγησα λιγο... τελικα οταν καταλαβε τι ηταν το πηρε ηρεμα ηρεμα!! του εδωσα και δευτερο... και το τριτο ηταν με μισο καλαμακι! φτανει για σημερα ομως. αρκετα τον πιεσα (ευχαριστα μεν)

----------


## Niva2gr

Βλέπω έναν μεγάλο έρωτα σε εξέλιξη! Πολύ τυχερό παπαγαλίδι πάντως! Το ήθελε η μοίρα να βρεθείτε έτσι!

----------


## vagelisks

σκευτομουν να κλεισω πορτα και παραθυρα στο δωματιο μου. και να ανοιξω την πορτ ααπο το κουβλι του pedgey ανοιχτει, για να βγει να κανει βολτα στο δωματιο!!! αν και ακομα δεν εχουμε την οικιοτητα...αυτο θα του εκανε καθολου καλο??? γενικα και στον ιδιο και στη σχεση μας!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νομίζω Βαγγέλη ότι δεν θα είναι καλό,είναι νωρίς ακόμα.Σκέψου μετά πόσο θα φοβηθεί να το κυνηγάς για να το βάλεις μέσα πάλι,θα σε πάει πίσω.Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπει μόνος του πάλι;

----------


## michael

να το χαιρεσαι ειναι κουκλι!  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## vagelisks

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τιποτα!!!! αυτο ειναι αληθεια!! απλα ειναι ευκαιρια ειμαι μονοσ στο σπιτι και μονοσ στο δωματιο!! θα ειχα την ησυχια για πολλες ωρες υπομονης! για οτι μπορει να συμβει!! ακομα και να το αφησω ολο το βραδυ μπας και μπει μεσα!!!

----------


## vagelisks

> να το χαιρεσαι ειναι κουκλι!


ευχαριστω πολυ! σας ευχαριστω ολους!!!

----------


## demis

κοιτα το εχεις ηδη 10 μερες περιμενε αλλες 10 η 15 μερες να μαθει καλα το κλουβι του και μετα το (σκεφτεσαι) να τον βγαλεις εξω.... στα λοβμπιρντς αρεσει πολυ να βγαινουν εξω ακομα και αν ειναι το πιο αγριο πουλι, ισως ομως και να μην εχει ξανα βρεθει ετσι ανετα να πεταριζει σε ενα δωματιο και να φοβιθει, καλυτερα να μαθει λιγο το κλουβι του και ετσι μετα οταν το βγαζεις σιγουρα θα καθεται πιο πολυ πανω στο κλουβι και αν απομακρινθει μετα θα μπορει να γυρισει πισω στο κλουβι του εκτος αν εχεις ανοιχτο κανενα παραθυρο..............  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί μωρέ, μην το βγάζεις ακόμα! Θα φοβηθεί το κακόμοιρο! Άσε που, επειδή σε φοβάται ακόμα, μπορεί να χτυπήσει προσπαθώντας να ξεφύγει.

----------


## demis

παντως οταν το βγαλεις να μη το πιασεις ουτε για να μπει ουτε για να βγει μονο του θα τα κανει ολα... και οταν μαθει σιγουρα μολις σε βλεπει παρολου που δεν ειναι εξημερωμενο θα καθετε συνεχεια στην πορτα για να το βγαλεις εξω.

----------


## vagelisks

ευχαριστω πολυ...θα ακολουθησω πιστα τις συμβουλες σας!
προς το παρων εκανα κατι λιγο....δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο!!!
σας ειχα πει για το καλαμακι! ειχα φτασει σχεδον στη μεση με το καλαμακι! ανετα το επερνε!! ε σημερα εκανα το εξης! ελπιζω να ειναι θετικα τα σχολια!!!

κατα το μεσημερακι που ειχε ηρεμισει του εβγαλα το φαγακι του για περιπου 1 με 2 ωρες. βασικα μεχρι που αρχισε να πηγαινει περα δοθε μεσα στο κλουβι!!! ειχε πεινασει ουσιαστικα! εκει δειλα δειλα του προσφερα εναν ηλιοσπορο με το χερι τον κοιταζε....σαν να ηταν νεκταρ! δε το πηρε! εβαλα παλι το καλαμακι αλλα σε αποσταση μικροτερη απο οδοντογλυφιδα!!! ηρθε δειλα δειλα και το πηρε!! τον εκανα θεο("μραβο το αγορι μου" και τετοια) και μετα απο ενα λεπτο του εδωσα ξανα με το χερι...και ημουν πολυ αποφασισμενος να μεινω εκει πολλες ωρες!! στην αρχη το ειδε εκανε ενα περα δοθε και εφυγε! εκει εγω...ξανα ηρθε...κοιταζε συνεχεια μια εμενα μια τον ηλιοσπορο! για να μην τα πολυ λογο...αφου εκατσα εκει κανενα 3 λεπτο(ναι με το χερι ακουνητο...μολις ειχε αρχισει να ποναει).... ηρθε οσο πιο δειλα μπορει να ερθει ποτε παπαγαλος κανει μια γρηγορη κινηση δε το πηρε...ξανα επιτοπου μια κινηση και το πηρε!!!!!
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καταλαβε οτι αυτο που μολις εκανε ηταν πολυ καλο!!! 
ηταν κακο αυτο που εκανα!! νομιζω οτι απλα ειναι μια πολυ καλη πονηραδα που μπορει να κανει καποιος για να δελεασει το πουλι του!! και στο κατω κατω θα καταλαβε οτι δεν ειμαι κακος και του δινω φαγακι χωρις να τον πειραζω!! δε βλεπω καποιο αρνητικο!!!   ::  
περιμενω σχολια!!!   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Φίλε μου μπράβο για την πρόοδο αλλά θα διαφωνήσω λιγάκι! Αφαιρώντας το φαϊ ανάγκασες το πουλάκι να σε "εμπιστευτεί" πιο γρήγορα από όσο ένιωθε άνετα. Πιστεύω ότι οποιαδήποτε προσέγγιση πετυχαίνει με την ανάπτυξη εμπιστοσύνης προς το πρόσωπό σου και όχι με τη δημιουργία πείνας στο ζώο. Πιστεύω καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ! Ήταν δεν ήταν έτοιμο, έπρεπε να σε πλησιάσει για να φάει. Είναι κρίμα να αποκτήσεις τέτοια σχέση με τον παπαγάλο σου, δε νομίζω ότι θα εκπαιδευτεί με το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.
Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω!! Είναι μια προσωπική γνώμη και ο καθένας ακολουθεί τη μέθοδο που κρίνει σωστή. Το λέω όμως επειδή η ανυπομονησία μας να μας εμπιστευτεί ένα ζώο μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λάθος εξάρτησή του από εμάς, ή τελικά να μη σε πλησιάζει όποτε *έχει* φαγητό. Και δεν το θες αυτό!!!!
Αν γινόταν αυτό, τότε θα το είχες μονίμως χωρίς φαϊ; Μπα!!  ::  
Θα έλεγα να συνεχίσεις με το καλαμάκι και να του έχεις ΠΑΝΤΑ φαϊ και νερό. Και όλα θα γίνουν στην ώρα τους. Μην ξεχνάς υπό ποιες συνθήκες το απέκτησες και τι τρομάρα πέρασε!

----------


## vas

Eίμαι κάθετα αντίθετη στον τρόπο με τον οποίο ανάγκασες ουσιαστικά τον παπαγάλο να σε πλησιάσει.Δεν έδειξες υπομονή και αυτό δεν είναι καλό,δεν ταιριάζει στο χόμπυ μας...καταλαβαίνω πως ήθελες να σε εμπιστευτεί όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε,αλλα ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποίησες για μένα ήταν εντελώς λάθος.Τι δλδ ή με πλησιάζεις ή σε αφήνω να πεθάνεις απο την πείνα?ε οχι ρε παιδιά..

----------


## Antigoni87

Βασιάννα μου δε φαίνεται να το εννοούσε έτσι ο άνθρωπος, να αφήσει τον παπαγάλο να πεθάνει από την πείνα!!
Απλώς του επισημαίνουμε τα αρνητικά μιας μεθόδου για να καταλάβει ίσως πώς το βλέπει ο παπαγάλος από την πλευρά του.
Φαίνεται να τον αγαπάει και να ασχολείται πολύ, γι' αυτό εγώ για μια φορά που το έκανε λέω εντάξει, αρκεί να καταλάβει πού έγκειται το αρνητικό της μεθόδου και να μη γίνεται σε καμιά περίπτωση τρόπος εκπαίδευσης, γιατί προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μόνιμη βάση κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται βασανισμός! Αλλά για την ώρα δεν είναι, αρκεί αυτό να ήταν μόνο δοκιμή   ::  
Φιλικά!!!!!  ::

----------


## demis

φιλε αυτο καλυτερα μη το ξανακανεις ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο βασανιστικο για τα ζωα μπορει να μη το εχεις σκεφτει αυτο αλλα τωρα που βλεπεις και αυτη την εκδοχη... καλυτερα δωστου χρονο!!!! αν επειμενεις σε λιγο καιρο θα παιρνει ηλιοσπορο απο το χερι σου με πολυ ανεση, δεν χρειαζεται να τον αφηνεις πεινασμενο, ετσι και αλιως ειναι βεβαιο οτι καποια στιγμη θα χορτασει και δεν θα σου δινει σημασια... και μια μερα να το εχεις νηστικο που λεει ο λογος, θα φαει θα χορτασει και μετα τελος!!! ενας γνωστος μου την ειπε αυτη τη μεθοδο και ασε ποσο καιρο μου ειπε να τον εχω νυστικο και κατι αλλες και καλα συμβουλες για  να το εξημερωσω!!! βασικα δεν ηταν γνωστος απλα τον ειχα σηναντησει  στη σταση του λεοφοριου οταν ειχα παρει το πρωτο μου λοβ ανοιξαμε κουβεντα και μου εδινε και καλα συμβουλες.. φυσικα δεν ακουσα τιποτα απο οσα μου ελεγε.. να φανταστεις ημουν 11 χρωνων και καταλαβαινα πως αυτα που λεει ηταν βλακειες και ειχα μεινει με ανοιχτο το στωμα με αυτα που ελεγε, αλλα τοτε ημουν μικρος και δεν μπορουσα να τον βαλω στη θεση του

----------


## vagelisks

οτι και να πω...οι περισσοτεροι θα με κατηγορησετε!!! στα περισσοτερα απο τα νηματα σε αυτο το φορουμ που εχω διαβασει ολες αυτες τις μερες ακουω δυο πραγματα!!! υπομονη και οτι καθε παπαγαλος εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα!!! 
ολοι ξερετε την ιστορια μου! αγαπω αυτον το παπαγαλο.... αλλιως θα τον αφηνα εκει που τον βρηκα... στο δρομο!!! δεν ειμαι ουτε ασπλαχνος ουτε κακος!! νομιζω οτι αυτο φενετε! και ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος για να αναλαβω τις ευθυνες μου!  μπορει να εχω λαθος μεθοδους αλλα για αυτο ειμαι εδω! και για αυτο ειστε και εσεις εδω! μην με κατακρινετε αλλα να με συμβουλευετε αυτο ζηταω! εννοειτε οτι δε προκειτε να το ξανακανω!!! αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο παπαγαλος καταλαβε κατι που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο!!! ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!! εσεις το καταλαβατε???  :sad:  
γιατι απλα σε καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινει η αρχη!!! και οπως λενε και οι αρχαιοι.... καποιες φορες πρεπει να τρεξεις πριν περπατησεις!!! οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε!!!



ΥΣ δεχομαι την επιπληξη απο οποιοδηποτε ακομα και τη διαγραφη μου απο το forum!!!

----------


## vas

Aντιγόνη σε καμια περίπτωση δεν είπα πως δεν αγαπάει τον παπαγάλο του ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο,απλά ξέρεις πως η γλώσσα μου πολλές φορές είναι πιο "σκληρή" απ'οσο πρέπει (εξάλου έχω παρεξηγηθει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν σε αυτό το φόρου..)απλά επισήμανα λίγο πιο έντονα πως αυτό που έκανε το βρίσκω λάθος,το βρίσκω λάθος έστω και αν έγινε μεμονομένα,έστω και αν δε το ξανακάνει..βέβαια όλοι κάναμε λάθη,απλά αν δε μας τα επισημάνει κάποιος δε μαθαίνουμε,δε λεω πως είμαι αλάνθαστη,έτσι δε θα μουν ανθρώπινη..

----------


## Antigoni87

> οτι και να πω...οι περισσοτεροι θα με κατηγορησετε!!! στα περισσοτερα απο τα νηματα σε αυτο το φορουμ που εχω διαβασει ολες αυτες τις μερες ακουω δυο πραγματα!!! υπομονη και οτι καθε παπαγαλος εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα!!! 
> ολοι ξερετε την ιστορια μου! αγαπω αυτον το παπαγαλο.... αλλιως θα τον αφηνα εκει που τον βρηκα... στο δρομο!!! δεν ειμαι ουτε ασπλαχνος ουτε κακος!! νομιζω οτι αυτο φενετε! και ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος για να αναλαβω τις ευθυνες μου!  μπορει να εχω λαθος μεθοδους αλλα για αυτο ειμαι εδω! και για αυτο ειστε και εσεις εδω! μην με κατακρινετε αλλα να με συμβουλευετε αυτο ζηταω! εννοειτε οτι δε προκειτε να το ξανακανω!!! αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο παπαγαλος καταλαβε κατι που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο!!! ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ!!!!! εσεις το καταλαβατε???  
> γιατι απλα σε καποια πραγματα πρεπει να γινει η αρχη!!! και οπως λενε και οι αρχαιοι.... καποιες φορες πρεπει να τρεξεις πριν περπατησεις!!! οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΣ δεχομαι την επιπληξη απο οποιοδηποτε ακομα και τη διαγραφη μου απο το forum!!!


Καλέ γιατί να διαγραφείς από το φόρουμ;;!!  ::   Σιγά! Μια γνώμη προτάθηκε, αυτό άλλωστε ζήτησες! Κατ' αρχάς κανένας δεν είπε ούτε φυσικά υπονόησε ότι είσαι κακός και άσπλαχνος, μην υπερβάλλουμε! Εγώ από τα πρώτα σου ποστ κατάλαβα και πόσο φιλόζωος είσαι γενικώς, και πόσο έχεις αγαπήσει το συγκεκριμένο παπαγαλάκι που έσωσες. Φαίνεται αυτό! Απλώς ο ενθουσιασμός μας καμιά φορά μας οδηγεί σε μεθόδους που μπορεί να μην είναι σωστές, και αυτό μας το επισημαίνουν άλλοι. Αν ήξερες πόσες φορές έχω κάνει λάθη με κατοικίδια που ευτυχώς κάποιοι μου τα υπέδειξαν...
Ακριβώς όπως λες γι αυτό είμαστε κ εμείς και εσύ εδώ! Γι αυτό δε σε κατέκρινα καθόλου και σου είπα πολύ ευγενικά απλώς τη γνώμη μου, όπως αν με ρώταγες πχ αν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ταϊζεις τον παπαγάλο με σουβλάκια  ::  
Τέλος, όσον αφορά το _"στα περισσοτερα απο τα νηματα σε αυτο το φορουμ που εχω διαβασει ολες αυτες τις μερες ακουω δυο πραγματα!!! υπομονη και οτι καθε παπαγαλος εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα!!!"_, αναφέρεται μόνο επειδή είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια. Δεν το λέει κανείς από βαρεμάρα ή βιασύνη! Απλώς ισχύει, τι να κάνουμε; Δεν είναι ρομπότ με μπαταρία αλλά ζώα με χαρακτήρα, συναισθήματα και μυαλό, γι' αυτό θα βαρεθείς να ακούς "υπομονή, θέλει χρόνο να σε μάθει"!  ::   Όπως το να μάθεις ένα μωρό από το πάμπερ στο γιογιό και μετά στην τουαλέτα θέλει χρόνο, έτσι κι εδώ. Εκπαίδευση το ένα, εκπαίδευση και το άλλο!
Οπότε μη στεναχωριέσαι, είπαμε τη γνώμη μας για να βοηθήσουμε, όπως ζήτησες!
_" αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο παπαγαλος καταλαβε κατι που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο!!!"_ Με αυτό τι εννοείς;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδία χαλαρώστε παρακαλώ.Βαγγέλη μου δεν είμαστε εδώ για να επιπλήξουμε κανένα και ούτε να διαγράψουμε κανένα.Μια παρέα είμαστε, ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του ελεύθερα και ο καθένας μετά κρίνει και κρατάει αυτά που τον βοηθούν.Πάμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεε λοιπόν.  :: Και βέβαια αγαπάς το πουλάκι αφού το έσωσες δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.Όλοι μαθητές είμαστε εδώ και κάθε μέρα μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## vagelisks

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο παπαγαλος καταλαβε οτι δε θελω να του κανω κακο! αμα ηθελα θα τον κοροιδευα θα τον πιεζα θα τον χτυπουσα με ξυλακια θα τον ενοχλουσα. εγω το μονο που εκανα ειναι να του δωσω φαι για να καταλαβει οτι δε πρεπει να με φοβαται! αυτο μονο! 
ειλικρινα σε ευχαριστω πολυ και εσενα αντιγονη και την vas! και ολους βασικα! πανω απο ολα ειλικρινια! το να μη μου λεγατε τιποτα θα ηταν ακομα χειροτερο!!! σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! θα σας ενημερωσω για περεταιρω εξελιξεις και νεα μου!

----------


## demis

βαγγελη εγω προσωπικα οπως και οι αλλοι φανταζομαι δεν θελαμε να σε προσβαλουμε ουτε ειπαμε πως δεν το αγαπας το πουλακι απλα αυτη τη μεθοδο δεν την εγρινουμε τωρα δικο σου θεμα δεν μπορω να σου επιβαλλω τη γνωμη μου και ουτε θελω να το κανω αυτο... πολλα μελη του φορουμ εχουν παρεξηγησει τον τροπο μου!!! καλη συνεχεια

----------


## vagelis76

::  Ήρθα κι εγώ...   ::   .......
Ηρεμήστε δε θα φωνάξω,άλλωστε τα είπατε όλα δε μου αφήσατε τίποτα....(χιούμορ,μη παρεξηγηθώ...)
Συνονόματε το οτι έσωσες αυτό το πουλί λέει πολλά!!!!!!Από εκεί και πέρα θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις κάποια βήματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να πετύχεις το στόχο σου,που πιστεύω πως είναι να δεθεί το πουλί μαζί σου και να εξημερωθεί.
Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να σεβαστείς(όχι οτι δε το κάνεις έτσι?)οτι από κάπου το έσκασε και βρέθηκε στη μέση του δρόμου εξαντλημένο και όχι πάνω σε ένα δέντρο.....άρα το στρές του θα ήταν απερίγραπτο...
*δώστου*
1. χρόνου να ηρεμήσει και να δυναμώσει ο οργανισμός του
2. χρόνο να γνωρίσει το νέο περιβάλλον(κλουβι,δωμάτιο,  χους,κ.τ.λ.)
3.χρόνο να συνηθήσει εσένα και τις κινήσεις σου
4.και πολλή αγάπη που σίγουρα θα την έχει
όλα τα παραπάνω συνεπάγονται με πολλή υπομονή και αρκετό χρόνο,το έχεις καταλάβει ήδη άλλωστε.
Όποια άλλη μέθοδο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μπορεί να έχει κάποια αποτελέσματα που θα σε κάνουν χαρούμενο αλλά δε θα έχουν διάρκεια.....ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να σε αγνοήσει και να μη σου δίνει σημασία.Πρέπει η σχέση σας να χτιστεί με βάση την *εμπιστοσύνη* .
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και σύντομα να μας πείς οτι τρώτε παρέα(φρουτάκια και όχι σουβλάκια...)και οτι  είσαστε παρεούλα στο pc και μας γράφεις!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και σύντομα να μας πείς οτι τρώτε παρέα(φρουτάκια και όχι σουβλάκια...)και οτι  είσαστε παρεούλα στο pc και μας γράφεις!!!!!


Α ρε Βαγγέλη!! Χαχαχαχα   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelisks

Λοιπον εχω νεες φωτογραφιες.... ουσιαστικα αναβαθμισα λιγο το κλουβι του σημερα!!!
καταρχας ελυσα το προβλημα μου "λερωνω οταν τρωω". ειχα ενα κουτακι απο μελανια και κοιταξτε πως το εβαλα! φροντισα βεβαια να μην ειναι καμια πλευρα του επικινδυνη!



του εβαλα καινουργια παιχνιδια!!!! τα αγορασα απο τα τζαμπο! τα ειχε μαζι με μια κουνια αλλα δεν μου αρεσε η κουνια αλλα τα στολιδια του!το πρωτο το αφησα στο πατωμα για να παιζει. ειναι μια μπαλιτσα με αλλη μπαλιτσα μεσα για να κανει θορυβο. ενω το δευτερο το κρεμασα ειναι ενα κουδουνακι, που φυσικα το στολισα με διαφορα χρωματα!!!!

 
εχω και αυτο εδω..ειναι μια μεγαλη ψαθινη μπαλα αλλα ειναι λιγο μεγαλη και δε θελω να του κλεισω τον χωρο... και τελικα δεν την εβαλα!θα την αφησω μαλλον για οταν θα βει απο το κλουβι του(δωρο εκπληξη)!!!

και αυτο ειναι το τελικο αποτελεσμα!!! βεβαια μετα απο τοσες αλλαγες...οσο και προσεκτικα αργα αργα και να τα εκανα...φοβηθηκε λιγο!!! αλλα νομιζω οτι θα χαρει οταν τα δει ολα αυτα!!! βεβαια δεν ειναι και η πιο καθαρη φωτογραφια...αλλα πανω κατω φαινονται!!!


μια ερωτηση μονο! απο εχθες του εχω βαλει τη ποτιστρα που συνηθιζουν να βαζουν στα καναρινια! απο οτι εχω δει πινει κανονικα νερο! απλα ειχα βαλει κυπελακι και το ντουμπαρε συνεχεια με τα δοντια του και τα εκανε ολα χαλια!! πειραζει???

----------


## demis

συγχαρητηρια για τις αλλαγες, βεβαια αυτο με το φαγητο εχει και αλλη λυση... στο εμποριο υπαρχουν ιδικες σακουλες για το κλουβι εγω προσωπικα τα λεω σοβρακα για κλουβια!!!!!!!  ::   ::  αν ομως η παντεντα σου σε βολευει και εσενα και τον φιλο σου τοτε κρατα την!!! μια χαρα τα πας παντως!!!!!!!!!!!  ::  αυτο με το κυπελακι δεν νομιζω να πειραζει αλλα οταν το κανει αυτο ητε με το κυπελακι ειτε με τη μπανιερα πρεπει να καθαριζεις τον πατο αμεσως γιατι αν βραχτει θα μυριζει και εντονα λογο των ακαθαρσιων. αυτα τα πουλια ειναι πολυ δραστηρια σε λιγο καιρο θα δεις πως ο,τι καινουριο του βαζεις μεσα στο κλουβι θα φροντιζει να το χει καταστρευσει με την καλη εννοια...............

----------


## demis

οσο γι τα παιχνιδια διαβασε εδω στο φορουμ εχει πολλα θεματα που θα σε βοηθισουν να του φτιαχνεις κι εσυ πολλα παιχνιδια για να γεμισεις το κλουβακι του!!!

----------


## vagelisks

ρε παιδια εχω ενα μικρο προβληματακι!! βασικα εχω 2-3 προβληματισμους (οχι προβληματα καθε αυτου)... καταρχας οπως ειπα και σε αναλογο θεμα σημερα πηγα και αγορασα ψεκαστηρα..τον εκανα μπανιο.... φανηκε να το δεχεται. ουτε μιλια δεν εβγαλε! εχω κλεισει πορτα κι παραθυρα για να στεγνωσει!
τη κυριακη που μας περασε ειχαμε το εξης περιστατικο! ειχα φυγει για λιγο και επειδη ο καιρος δεν ηταν και τοσο καλος αφησα το κλουβι στο δωματιο! πηγε η μητερα μου να σκουπησει κατι σκουπιδακια που ειχε...και της εμεινε το μισο κλουι στο χερι...το αποτελεσμα??? βγηκε ο παπαγαλος εξω! απο οτι μου ειπε ψιλο πεταξε...πηγε στο παραθυρο, πηγε η μητερα μου να το κλεισει και μονο που δε του εφαγε τη μυτουλα του!!!   :sad:   εκλεισε κατευθειαν τη πορτα του δωματιου και με πηρε τηλ! γυρισα μεσα σε 5' λεπτα σπιτι...και αυτος εκανε βολτες απο το aircondition στη βιβλιοθηκη και παλι πισω! του αρεσε με τρελα!!!!!! αφου καποια στιγμη κουραστηκε εκατσε σε ενα σημειο! εβαλα και εγω το κλουβι πανω στη ντουλαπα μου! και τσουπ μπηκε μεσα!!! δεν εχω και πολυ μεγαλο δωματιο!!! η μανα μου το λεει και η καρδια της τρεμει ακομα!!!
σημερα ειχαμε αλλο προβληματακι!!! σημερα ειχε ορεξη για τραγουδι!!! πηγα να γραψω μαθημα στο πανεπιστημιο το αφηνω στο μπαλκονι γυριζω και το βρισκω στο μπαλκονι της γιαγιας!!! δεν σταματαγε λεει με τιποτα! τι μεσα τι εξω τιποτα! εχουμε πολλα πουλια στη γειτονια και ειναι ολο φωνες...οχι τραγουδι φωνες   :sad:  !!!!!! το εβαλα παλι στο δωματιο μου εκλεισα και λιγο το πατζουρι και τωρα μετα το μπανιο, ειναι παρα πολυ ησυχος και περιποιειται τα φτερα του!!!!
ερωτησεις!!! ειναι κακο που βγηκε βολτα στο δωματιο??? να επιδιωξω να ξανα γινει?!?!? δε φανηκε να εχει προβλημα και του αρεσε μπορω να πω!!!
τι να κανω για να σταματησει!!??? εμενα δε με ενοχλει αλλα ειναι τωρα και ο αδεφοσ μου (λιγο περιεργοσ) που διαβαζει και αυτος... εχει και δυνατη φωνη ο παπαγαλος μου! ειναι κακο να τον βαζω σε σκοτεινο δωματιο??? για να μην φωναζει οσο θελουμε ησυχια στο σπιτι??? ξερω...ειναι κριμα...αλλα ειναι στο τσακ να αρχισω να μαλωνω για να τον δωσω!!
εν το μεταξυ αυτες τις τελευταιες μερες διαβαζω λιγο περισσοτερο τον εχω μεν διπλα μου αλλα δεν πολυ μιλαμε... φαινεται ετσι λιγο απομακρος....τι να πω!! ψιλο στεναχωρημενεο-προβληματησμενος ειμαι!!!
παλι πολυλογω...  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγελη καταρχας ΗΡΕΜΙΑ!  ::  
1. Για το μπανιο γιατι στεναχωριεσαι?Ισως δεν το ειχε συνηθισει, του ηταν κατι καινουριο κ δεν ηξερε πως να αντιδρασει!Αν τον ενοχλουσε θα το καταλαβαινες πιστευω!
2. Το "ατυχημα" εγινε...οποτε δεν αλλαζει!Απο τη στιγμη που μπηκε μονο του στο κλουβι, ειναι ενα καλο σημαδι!Δεν ξερω, ισως ειναι ετοιμο να το αφησεις καμια βολτιτσα στο δωματιο, αφου λες οτι φανηκε να χαιρεται!Εχοντας παρει ολες τις απαραιτητες προφυλαξεις βεβαια...!
3. Οι φωνες δυστυχως δε θα σταματησουν...καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να γινει ενοχλητικο, αλλα ετσι ειναι οι παπαγαλοι!Κ το να τον βαζεις σε σκοτεινο δωματιο για να σταματησει δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κ το καλυτερο..ισως ακουει τα αλλα πουλια κ ζηταει παρεα!Ισως στο προηγουμενο του σπιτι ειχε ταιρι κ τωρα το ψαχνει...ισως ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης κ εχει γινει τοσο ανησυχο!Δεν ξερω, αλλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να το υποστεις...

----------


## vagelisks

ρε παιδια...παρα χαλαρωσε μου φαινεται.....δε σταματαει με τιποτα!! ολη την ωρα πιου πιου ειναι πανω κατω. σταματαει μονο 2 ωρες το μεσημερι και απο τις 9 το βραδυ μεχρι τις 7:30 το πρωι! ολη την αλλη ωρα.... πανω κατω πιου πιου!!!! δε λεω εγω χαιρομαι...αλλα οση χαρα δινει αυτο σε μενα... τοσα νευρα φερνει στους αλλους.  "fullyhappy" παραζωηρεψε μου φαινεται!!! 

γενικα για να ξερα....υπαρχει ηρεμος παπαγαλοσ???

----------


## vagelis76

Θα το συνηθίσουν.....αρκεί εσύ να μη τους δίνεις περιθώρια να σου κατηγορούν το πουλάκι που σε τίποτα δε φταίει...
Απλά για να είμαστε και εμείς εντάξει πρέπει να κρατάμε τους τύπους....αν για παράδειγμα ξεσηκώνει το κόσμο το μεσημέρι,το σκεπάζουμε με ένα σκούρο πανί και κατα τις 5 το απόγευμα το ξεσκεπάζουμε.
Αν σε επηρεάσουν οι γύρω για το θόρυβο που κάνει και ενοχλεί θα αλλάξει και η στάση απέναντί του....
Εγώ έτσι έχω κάνει με το φωνακλά μου....προσπαθώ να είμαστε εντάξει τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας και μετα είναι ελεύθερος να φωνάξει όσο θέλει....άλλωστε δε του κάνω κάτι για να φωνάζει...το έχει έμφυτο....

----------


## Antigoni87

Δείχνει μάλλον ότι έμαθε το νέο του σπίτι και είναι ευτυχισμένος που δε βρίσκεται στο δρόμο ανάμεσα σε αυτοκίνητα!! Χαίρομαι που χαίρεται  :: 
Καλά λέει ο Βαγγέλης, ησύχαζέ το όταν οι άλλοι εκνευρίζονται, μην επηρεαστείς κι εσύ γιατί το πουλάκι έτσι εκφράζεται, είναι η γλώσσα του. Πάντως καλύτερα πιου πιου παρά να είχε πάθει κανένα φοβερό σοκ και να ήταν αμίλητο, φοβισμένο και αρρωστιάρικο  :winky:

----------


## vagelisks

οτι μου αρεσει μου αρεσει....και δε τιθεται θεμα...θα κανω αυτο που  μου ειπες να το σκεπασο το μεσημερι αν και ανησυχω τωρα που εχει ζεστη...τεσπα!!! 
αυτο που το λεω γιατι ειναι αληθεια....θα προτιμουσα απλα να ειναι πιο ησυχο, η πιο αθορυβο...σε καμια περιπτωση λιγοτερο ζωηρο! για μενα το οτι ειναι ζωηρο μου δειχνει οτι ειναι υγειεστατο και εξυπνο!!!  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Χμμμμ....... Λες εξαιτίας αυτού του συνεχούς πιου πιου να βρέθηκε πεντάρφανο στο δρόμο, το καημένο το φωνακλάδικο;  ::   ::  
Να του είπαν "Αν δεν το φράξεις πήρες δρόμο" κι αυτό το βιολί του, και να πώς βρέθηκε στα χέρια σου  ::

----------


## vagelisks

καλα τρομερο σεναριο!!! θα ηταν τρομερο ομως...στη γειτονια μου εχουμε 2 πετσοπ θα μπορουσε να το παει εκει και αντε γεια!να το δωσει καπου τελος παντων! οχι να το πεταξει εξω απο το σπιτι!!! ελεος... 
το "ατιμο"( με τη καλη την εννοια ) δε λεει να συνηθισει εμενα ομως...το κλουβι μια χαρα οτο συνηθισε...το δωματιο ακομα καλυτερα...εμενα οχι και τοσο καλα ακομα! το καλο ειναι οτι αμα καταλαει πορτ ανοιχτει(του κλουβιου) αν εχω το χερι μου κοντα αλλα ακουνητο βγαινει...αλλα αμα δε παω το κλουβι πανω στη ντουλαπα...δε θα μπει με τιοπτα!!!! εκει θα κατσει να κοιμηθει πανω στη βιβλιοθηκη!!!! σκευτηκα σημερα να μην βαλω το κλουβι ψηλα και να το εχω διπλα μου...αλλα το λυπαμαι...δε προκειτε να κατεβει παλι!! εκει πανω θα κατσει!

----------


## vagelisks

λοιπον... σημερα ο Pedgey πηγε σε καινουργιο σπιτι!! και απ'οτι με ενημερωνουν δεν εχει βαλει ραμφος μεσα!!! εφαγε κανονικα και ηπιε και το νερακι του και κελαηδαει κανονικοτητα!! στην αρχη ηταν λιγο στριμογμενος αλλα επειδη το κλουβι το ειχε συνηθησει...δεν καταλαβε και πολλα! θα σας ενημερωνω οπτε ενημερωνομαι και εγω! ειμαι λιγο στεναχωρημενος γιατι ηδη τον εψαχνα στο μπαλκονι(και καλα) αλλα μονο που τον ακουσα απο το τηλεφωνο μου φτανει!! αυτα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να ναι καλά εκεί που είναι!!!!!!
Τον υιοθέτησε κάποιο από τα μέλη του φόρουμ εδώ ή βρήκες εσύ οικογένεια εκεί κοντά σου????

----------


## vagelisks

το ειπα και στην αγγελια που εβαλα εδω στο φορουμ το λεω και εδω.... ειχα βαλει αγγελια-ανακοινωση στο facebook... οπως ειπα λοιπον προτιμησα να το δωσω σε συγγενη μου γιατι ετσι θα μου ηταν πιο ευκολο να το βλεπω αλλα και σε περιπτωση που γυρισω να το παρω πισω..... τελικα ειδε την ανακοινωση μου η ξαδερφη μου...που η μητερα της ειναι και νονα μου-θεια μου! οποτε καταλαβαινεις.... για μενα ηταν το ιδανικο... δε το ειχα σκευτει καθολου. ειχα ρωτησει κανα δυο αλλα οχι τη νονα μου! τεσπα! ολα καλα πηγαν!! θα παιρνω νεα του πολυ συχνα και θα τον ακουω και στο τηλεφωνο αμα θελω  "fullyhappy" ...
να πω και τη μαυρη αληθεια! υπηρξε ενα ατομο απο εδς στο φορουμ που το ηθελε πολυ...αλλα λυπαμαι πολυ...εδωσα την προταιρεοτητα μου σε συγγενεις - φιλους και μετα εδω στο φορουμ! ελπιζω αυτο να μην ακουστει τοσο κακο!!!

----------

